# what's the biggest Carpet that you have seen and photographed in the WILD??



## eipper (Jan 25, 2009)

what's the biggest Carpet that you have seen and photographed in the WILD??

Please post pics.

Removals don't count....you were called there you did not find it yourself.

Photo's would be great

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Specks (Jan 25, 2009)

mine is 180cm. not big but a start but i know a friend on site that found a huge one that he found. he got a pic of it.


----------



## cris (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 25, 2009)

Bad mobile phone photo but was minimum 310cm (10'2") when measured on the side of the road. This was found about a fortnight after we went to a property to check out "12 foot" Carpet that was also 10'2"...


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 25, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Bad mobile phone photo but was minimum 310cm (10'2") when measured on the side of the road. This was found about a fortnight after we went to a property to check out "12 foot" Carpet that was also 10'2"...


 

That is one hell of a python! what was his temprement like?


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 25, 2009)

10ft' 2inches..... aye jonno:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2009)

*Hi*



eipper said:


> what's the biggest Carpet that you have seen and photographed in the WILD??
> 
> Please post pics.
> 
> ...



Hi scott

This pic of a diamond was probably the biggest, snake i have seen in the wild, I have caught many other's on call outs here in port mac that have been around the same size. This pic was on the first day i moved here in November 08 lucky me. never measured it though it would be around the 3m if not more. I saw it first on the ground by the time i ran to the car and back it made its way up the tree. lucky me again. I have caught many coastals around the gold coasts on call outs but even still this was probably the biggest I've seen in the wild. and I'm sure there are plenty more if not bigger.





cheers steve


----------



## scorps (Jan 25, 2009)

Come on some one put one bigger then 320cm then jonno will give ya a carton.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2009)

scorps said:


> Come on some one put one bigger then 320cm then jonno will give ya a carton.



I posted this pick once before, like i never measured this diamond in the pic but i told people that it was around the two and a half meter mark, after i posted the thread and had another look i thought jeez come to think of it its heeps bigger then two and a half like try three and a half :lol:

yeah i drink tooheys new and i like it really cold:lol:


----------



## scorps (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont see the pic, and I think jonno may of said coastal carpet although I'm not 100percent.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 25, 2009)

Are they Coastals Johnno and ssssmithy,that Diamond defiantly looks a bigger than 2.5meters elapid,ive seen quiet a few up here,but nothing that size,usually around 6-7foot..


----------



## Already_Gone (Jan 25, 2009)

I found 3 wild carpets 1 F and 2 M in combat, then one male proceded to mate her. She was atleast 9-10 feet. They lived in a bat colony so that would explain their size. She had some issues with her mouth and in hindsite i should have caught her up and shipped her off to a carer.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 25, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Are they Coastals Johnno and ssssmithy,that Diamond defiantly looks a bigger than 2.5meters elapid,ive seen quiet a few up here,but nothing that size,usually around 6-7foot..


 

definately coastals mate and both measured 10ft 2inches.


----------



## rockman (Jan 25, 2009)

Already_Gone said:


> I found 3 wild carpets 1 F and 2 M in combat, then one male proceded to mate her. She was atleast 9-10 feet. They lived in a bat colony so that would explain their size. She had some issues with her mouth and in hindsite i should have caught her up and shipped her off to a carer.



I'm just curious , why would you catch a wild snake , to take to a carer ? .
If you went looking at a bat colony , found the snakes , LEAVE THEM ALONE ! .


----------



## snake_boy (Jan 25, 2009)

rockman said:


> I'm just curious , why would you catch a wild snake , to take to a carer ? .
> If you went looking at a bat colony , found the snakes , LEAVE THEM ALONE ! .



read the post.............


----------



## rockman (Jan 26, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> read the post.............



Hey snake-boy , 
I did read the post again , thanks for wasting a bit more of my time . 

I asked the question , .............What part of the question was to hard for you to sort out ? 

The bit where it says " in hindsite i should have caught her up and shipped her off to a carer " 

That was the point i was making ..................... let me think about it , person goes out into the bush , finds 3 snakes , works out that the 2 males are combating , the female snake has some issue's with her mouth , wnats to catch her and take her to a carer . 

Maybe snake-boy , you take the time to read the post and see what you thinks wrong . 

Its nice to see snakes in the wild , BUT LEAVE THEM THERE . 

Cheers


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jan 26, 2009)

rockman, I think the issue was she had some problems with her mouth which may or may not have been life threatening. In a case where the mouth problem i small and will not obstruct feeding i would suggest leaving it alone to. However if it could obstruct feeding whats wrong with taking it to a vet and carer for care? Providing its released in the same location.


----------



## rockman (Jan 26, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> rockman, I think the issue was she had some problems with her mouth which may or may not have been life threatening. In a case where the mouth problem i small and will not obstruct feeding i would suggest leaving it alone to. However if it could obstruct feeding whats wrong with taking it to a vet and carer for care? Providing its released in the same location.



So , what your saying that if you just happen to stumble across a snake that you consider unwell , you should catch it , stress it , take it to a carer to get fixed up so it can be released at a later date ? 
I assume that taking a wild snake from the bush would be deemed illeagle , wouldn't it ? . 

Cheers


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm with Rockman, let the animal be, if it dies it dies at least it has a chance, if you take it out of the wild, to the species it's as good as dead anyway......


----------



## krefft (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not sure where I got this photo, or who the guys are in it. Apparently it's an 11ft 3inch intergrade from Kempsey


----------



## cockney red (Jan 26, 2009)

krefft said:


> I'm not sure where I got this photo, or who the guys are in it. Apparently it's an 11ft 3inch intergrade from Kempsey


That is the official largest Morelia on record, i think. Been a few discussions about the poor thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2009)

krefft said:


> I'm not sure where I got this photo, or who the guys are in it. Apparently it's an 11ft 3inch intergrade from Kempsey



thats massive


----------



## cockney red (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep 27 killos


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jan 26, 2009)

rockman said:


> So , what your saying that if you just happen to stumble across a snake that you consider unwell , you should catch it , stress it , take it to a carer to get fixed up so it can be released at a later date ?
> I assume that taking a wild snake from the bush would be deemed illeagle , wouldn't it ? .
> 
> Cheers


 
I think if you re-read my post you will read that I stated if the injury was life threatening. I didn't mention that snakes deemed sick by an unqualified person should be removed from the wild. I am also suggesting that they be taken to a licenced carer or veterinarian for treatment of life threatening problems. I'm in no way what so ever encouraging someone take the animal home and place it in a small plastic tub and treat it themselves. 

I'm sure if you looked into it the removal of a wild animal from the wild to take them to a vet or the like would not be seen as an offence. Also for the people who agree injured reptiles should be left in the wild. Do you believe injured wombats, dolphins or kangaroos should remain in the wild instead of being treated?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 26, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> I'm sure if you looked into it the removal of a wild animal from the wild to take them to a vet or the like would not be seen as an offence. Also for the people who agree injured reptiles should be left in the wild. Do you believe injured wombats, dolphins or kangaroos should remain in the wild instead of being treated?



Absolutely. SIck and injured wildlife should not be taken out of the wild unless the illness/injury was directly caused by human intervention. A sick animal in the wild is likely to slip back into the food chain, by removing it to get better you could be sentencing another animal to death.

Biggest carpet i have seen was a 3m darwin. It was a call out so it doesn't count.


----------



## krefft (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's one owned by Will Leary


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 26, 2009)

Yer only in america do you get jungles that big 9 to 10 foot ????????????


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2009)

come on aussie come on come on


----------



## rockman (Jan 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Absolutely. SIck and injured wildlife should not be taken out of the wild unless the illness/injury was directly caused by human intervention. A sick animal in the wild is likely to slip back into the food chain, by removing it to get better you could be sentencing another animal to death.



I 100% agree , it's called nature .


----------



## Bombie (Jan 26, 2009)

*snakes*

i agree that in nature animals get injured and die etc. but where do you draw the line, carers get injured animals brought in all the time - should they jjust ignore the ones that have broken wings, tails legs etc unless it was caused by a human???
if the above mentioned carpet was injured or sick why shouldn't he take it to a vet for treatment - the wildlife hospital at australia zoo gets in over 3000 cases a year - and they are not all caused by human intervention!
anyway, just my two cents worth!
awesome photos of big snakes anyway guys.
cheers.


----------



## ecosnake (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## waruikazi (Jan 27, 2009)

Bombie said:


> i agree that in nature animals get injured and die etc. but where do you draw the line, *You draw the line at what has been directly caused by human interference, with a possible exception for animals that are near extinction *carers get injured animals brought in all the time - should they jjust ignore the ones that have broken wings, tails legs etc unless it was caused by a human??? *Yes they should be ignored and nature allowed to run its course.*
> if the above mentioned carpet was injured or sick why shouldn't he take it to a vet for treatment*I've explained this, nature is not all a bed of roses, one animals downfall means other animals will survive* - the wildlife hospital at australia zoo gets in over 3000 cases a year - and they are not all caused by human intervention! *Then they should be changing their practice*
> anyway, just my two cents worth!
> awesome photos of big snakes anyway guys.
> cheers.



I've explained where the line should be drawn and why but i tried to make it clearer for you. 

I'm surprised that there aren't more carpets over 10ft.


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## dailyskin (Jan 27, 2009)

Far out! Do Carpets ever get that big in captivity??


----------



## herptrader (Jan 27, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Far out! Do Carpets ever get that big in captivity??




I have one approaching that size :lol: She is close to 3 meters.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW I would love to see her!! Hubby wants a 'big python' but I think Scrubbies are a bit scary, and I'm not sold on Olives yet... Is there any way of guessing how big one will end up growing? Like from the parents?


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 27, 2009)

I love those coastals
This is an awesome thread!
Keep posting guys.
Ben.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jan 27, 2009)

I have posted these pics before..Not a carpet but a wild amethyst/scrubbie...i suspect it had eaten a wallaby as they are in abundance in that area. Pic taken whilst working with CVA group at Gordonvale FNQ.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is one we found behind the fridge at our footy fields... it was awesome!
we didn't get any pics of releasing as the batteries died in the cam lol.


----------



## Nodrog (Jan 27, 2009)

I wanna see a big scrubby anyone got pics of 1 stretched out


----------



## fraser888 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow some big snakes here!


----------



## slither (Jan 27, 2009)

some awesome snakes there guys isnt it funny how just about every thread turns out to be a dabate


----------



## lector (Jan 27, 2009)

krefft said:


> I'm not sure where I got this photo, or who the guys are in it. Apparently it's an 11ft 3inch intergrade from Kempsey


 

Thats Michael Toohey and Greg Hollis of the North Coast HG. I believe the animal was actually caught on a property in QLD. But cant remember exactly where. The animal was later released back at the site of capture.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Im pretty sure that was caught here lector,within a couple k's of Kempsey,ive seen other photos of that snake,you are correct it is Michael and Greg Hollis,what ive been told from a few ppl up here it was on a friends property,caught took pictures and realised back where he got it.Ive seen queit a few up here,But nothing that size...


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 27, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I'm surprised that there aren't more carpets over 10ft.



Not really. Huge lengths are always quoted but never verified...those two carpets (the one I posted a photo of, and smithy posted a photo of the other) were two of three that I've seen over 10 foot long, and the first wild ones over that size. There's a ton of them at 8 feet, a few at 9 feet, a couple at 9'8", but to actually break 10 feet is a real rarity.


----------



## Bombie (Jan 27, 2009)

i guess everyone thinks there opinion is the right one, so there really is no right or wrong answer.

but as for waruikazi's answer that we should only save the ones that are near extiction - doesnt really make sense when you suggest leaving others to die. maybe thats why some are facing extinction in the beginning, maybe if someone saved an injured, but endangered, animal it might have gone on to reproduce many many young!!!
and who should be changing their practices, in regards to my comment on the wildlife hospital? the animals or the hospital? 

does your view on species survival include humans or just animals? probably straying from the point a bit but just curious?
cheers, and keep the big snake photos coming.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 27, 2009)

Theres actually heaps over 10feet Johnno,But when their actually measured they have shrank,so many stories off snakes going from one side of the road to the other,Never no photos too back it up.Atleast with those 2 you and Ssssmithy took,you did manage to measure probably.What age would they have been,10-15year old,or older.


----------



## Already_Gone (Jan 27, 2009)

yes that is fair enough, but saving the odd carpet with random issues counteracts the last ones that have lost their lives to rednecks with shovels yah? believe what you like, some people will never agree here. who is to say that the value of one life is greater than another? If only threatened species are saved... what happens to the more common ones, will they die out eventually? Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, I was just voicing what i felt was right!


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 27, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Theres actually heaps over 10feet Johnno,But when their actually measured they have shrank,so many stories off snakes going from one side of the road to the other,Never no photos too back it up.Atleast with those 2 you and Ssssmithy took,you did manage to measure probably.What age would they have been,10-15year old,or older.


 
well my mates father owns the propert we caught that big girl on. he recalls the same big snake being there for as long as his son has been born(21years) but who knows if thats the same snake though....
although he said to us almost every morning for as long as he can remember he sees her sitting ontop of the shed door....and thats exactly where we found her...along way up:lol:

but yeah everyones heard of the snake that stretched from one side of the road to another and being 12,13,20foot long.....but it never happend unless you have a tape measure and a camera handy


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 27, 2009)

The biggest wild coastal ever recorded was 14ft


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, that was the one next to the 11 foot Coastal Taipan and 8 foot Tiger Snake


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 27, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Yeah, that was the one next to the 11 foot Coastal Taipan and 8 foot Tiger Snake



its true i swear lol have a look on the net it was a female just under 14ft recored in the 1970s


----------



## cris (Jan 27, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Not really. Huge lengths are always quoted but never verified...those two carpets (the one I posted a photo of, and smithy posted a photo of the other) were two of three that I've seen over 10 foot long, and the first wild ones over that size. There's a ton of them at 8 feet, a few at 9 feet, a couple at 9'8", but to actually break 10 feet is a real rarity.



Yet you see 2 longer than that in 2 weeks... I dont doubt that most ppl cant guess snake lengths accurately and many intentionally exagerate to make themselves feel important, but i dont really think it is that exeptional for them to get over 3m. The reason there arnt heaps of offically recorded or photographed specimens is because most ppl have little interest in recording such things and without killing a snake the average person wouldnt be able to measure it. If they did measure a 3m specimen they would probably think it was small after looking in a book and reading a total length of 4m for the species anyway.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 27, 2009)

Two in two weeks doesn't sound quite like two in eight years though...just a bit of a coincidence they were so close together. Amongst a group of us we do call outs for hundreds of Carpets every year, and even when discussed with local herpers who have been in the area for 40+ years, they are in agreeance with me. One of the interesting things is that all 3 ten foot Carpets I have found have been slender snakes for their length. I've found a lot that are twice as thick as them but 50cm shorter...


----------



## krusty (Jan 27, 2009)

eipper said:


> what's the biggest Carpet that you have seen and photographed in the WILD??
> 
> Please post pics.
> 
> ...




come on scott where is a pic of the biggest one you and you know who have seen...lol.lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 27, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Not really. Huge lengths are always quoted but never verified...those two carpets (the one I posted a photo of, and smithy posted a photo of the other) were two of three that I've seen over 10 foot long, and the first wild ones over that size. There's a ton of them at 8 feet, a few at 9 feet, a couple at 9'8", but to actually break 10 feet is a real rarity.



Yeah that is a good point, i just expected that there would be more large coastals considering i found a darwin at 10ft.. well it was actually about 9'11" But that doesn't make for as good a story lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 27, 2009)

Bombie said:


> i guess everyone thinks there opinion is the right one, so there really is no right or wrong answer.
> 
> but as for waruikazi's answer that we should only save the ones that are near extiction - doesnt really make sense when you suggest leaving others to die. maybe thats why some are facing extinction in the beginning, maybe if someone saved an injured, but endangered, animal it might have gone on to reproduce many many young!!!
> and who should be changing their practices, in regards to my comment on the wildlife hospital? the animals or the hospital?
> ...



I actually said possible exception, i wouldn't support it in every case. What i said makes plenty of sense, you just don't like my reasoning. Lets change the scenario a little bit, would you save a lorrikeet that is being eaten by a quoll? Of course you wouldn't because that is how nature and the eco-system works and scenarios like the one just described often happen because the prey animal is sick or injured. When people try to be lovey dovey and interfere with a system they shouldn't have anything to do with that system becomes sick. Nature should be allowed to run its course. 

As for this...
*and who should be changing their practices, in regards to my comment on the wildlife hospital? the animals or the hospital? *

The animals should be changing there practice, who the hell are they to be inconveniencing people. The gall of them :lol:. Who do you think i meant should change ya wombat tehehehe :lol:

I wont address the other question cause i think it's too off topic and i really can't get another infraction for a couple more weeks.

Here's a question, all of the biggest darwins i have found have been males, is it the same case with the big coastals?


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 27, 2009)

pic posted by jonno was male my pic was a female.


----------



## cockney red (Jan 28, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Im pretty sure that was caught here lector,within a couple k's of Kempsey,ive seen other photos of that snake,you are correct it is Michael and Greg Hollis,what ive been told from a few ppl up here it was on a friends property,caught took pictures and realised back where he got it.Ive seen queit a few up here,But nothing that size...


All true, except it wasn't released. It was kept, to cross with a Scrubby. Makes me feel sick.


----------



## Bombie (Jan 28, 2009)

*carpets*

you mention possible exceptions, well that is where the grey area begins isn't it? as has been mentioned who decides where the "possible" comes into it?

everything we do in life has a bearing on wildlife, that is why we have lost so many species to extinction, yesterday i saved a frog from being eaten by a tree snake and i felt fine about it! and yes, i probably would try and save the lorikeet if i thought it would survive, if the quoll had already killed it then fair enough though.

love the comment on getting the animals to change their practices because it inconveniences us - great argument there! between the name calling and your already issued infractions i can see you have been in some good debates already!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 28, 2009)

Already_Gone said:


> I found 3 wild carpets 1 F and 2 M in combat, then one male proceded to mate her. She was atleast 9-10 feet. They lived in a bat colony so that would explain their size. She had some issues with her mouth and in hindsite i should have caught her up and shipped her off to a carer.


 Wow that would of been good site!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 28, 2009)

Bombie said:


> you mention possible exceptions, well that is where the grey area begins isn't it? as has been mentioned who decides where the "possible" comes into it?
> 
> everything we do in life has a bearing on wildlife, that is why we have lost so many species to extinction, yesterday i saved a frog from being eaten by a tree snake and i felt fine about it! and yes, i probably would try and save the lorikeet if i thought it would survive, if the quoll had already killed it then fair enough though.
> 
> love the comment on getting the animals to change their practices because it inconveniences us - great argument there! between the name calling and your already issued infractions i can see you have been in some good debates already!



:shock:

Can we just talk about big carpets? I've got nothing more to say to you.

Here's one that was about 9ft, i've posted the pic before and it was a call out.


----------



## Choco (Jan 29, 2009)

One I relocated. Not sure of his length...


----------



## eipper (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I thought we found a big one....3250mm or 10'8 in the old scale total length.

This animal was measured using carefully photographed (directly above) and calibrated image and scaled...rather than stretched to a tape and string.

Anyway here is the pics...














It was found in South East Queensland (I have a permit that allows me to capture and disturb reptiles as part of a scientific research permit)

These pics are not the ones used for scale.

The bulge is suspected to be a macropod.

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 30, 2009)

as i stand just a lil over six foot! not sure the aktuall legnht tho..and he's a wild one i had to move from a work siite,i walked up on workers who were prodding and poking at it...stuff the permits to capture and relocate when it HAD to be done there and then.was for the welfare of the animal,not mine..he wasnt not a happy guy!..!!north brisbane Samford


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 31, 2009)

eipper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I thought we found a big one....3250mm or 10'8 in the old scale total length.
> 
> ...



Bahahahaha!!!!!

Did you know you're fly was un-done!!!!


----------



## krusty (Jan 31, 2009)

great find mate,i would love to find some thing that big in the wild......


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice find eipper,i think its had a decent feed recently,maybe a possum.Well done seanjbkorbett,i wouldve done the same,not a bad size either.


----------



## eipper (Jan 31, 2009)

warakuzi:....why are you looking at my crotch???

python 73..way to big for a possum

Krusty....we told you it was big ehh

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 31, 2009)

For those with accurate measurements are you quoting TL or SVL?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 31, 2009)

Haha Scott, you're getting bald and fat!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwww scott bulge in the snake is thought to be a macrapod..........................


----------



## lector (Jan 31, 2009)

cockney red said:


> All true, except it wasn't released. It was kept, to cross with a Scrubby. Makes me feel sick.


 
Well that all depends on who you believe. The animal was definately released but certain scum did there best to find out where and to recapture the animal. I would be interested in whom you believe has the animal...


----------



## eipper (Jan 31, 2009)

tl jungle


----------



## Australis (Jan 31, 2009)

That things a bloody monster, nice find Scott.


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Jan 31, 2009)

great thread really looking forward to more


----------



## krusty (Feb 1, 2009)

i just thought it may have been like the fish that got away bigger than it realy was.....lol..

just jokeing i just wanted to see pics...and you where right it was very big.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 2, 2009)

lector said:


> Well that all depends on who you believe. The animal was definately released but certain scum did there best to find out where and to recapture the animal. I would be interested in whom you believe has the animal...


I'd like to know how you are sure it went back. Were you there?
And if the rumor mill is correct, i'd say it was the bloke who was supposed to have put it back.


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is a pair that a got off a dude in NQ about 5 years ago ,he had them for about 15 years and so they are about 20 years old. The boy how is eating is about 8.5 foot and the girl would was the mother to the 38 babies I just got is much longer than him at least by a foot or more...she is in shed atm so when thats complete I will measure her to see. The enclosure is 2000 L x 1800 H.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 2, 2009)

whos got the smallest coastal adult that theve ever seen?

lke a pygmy coastal lol


----------



## wizz (Feb 8, 2009)

One from today....she is 9 foot and 8kg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2009)

tonys put on some wait 
sure he wasn't leaning on the scales

nice coastal, therés some biggens out there.


----------



## Sloops (Feb 11, 2009)

Great thread, nice to see so many big Coastal's





Here's my fat boy, (Only in the wild when I let him out for exercise) 3.3m was the most accurate measurement I got off him averaging 9-10 Kg.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 11, 2009)

G'day Sloops,

Where are you based? I would love to run a tape measure over him if possible.

Cheers


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was looking at that one Jonno,its big but i doubt its 3.3m,i say it might be around2.7-2.9m give or take a few inches,it would be very interesting to actually measure it...


----------



## Sloops (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll take a piccy with a tape next to him soon, then we we'll know for sure.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 11, 2009)

sloops jonno offers a carton for big coastals so i am more then intrigued at watching the thread and cant wait till i see the measurments of your beauty


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 11, 2009)

eipper said:


> what's the biggest Carpet that you have seen and photographed in the WILD??
> 
> Please post pics.
> 
> ...




I know its not a coastal but someone did ask for a scrubby




Nodrog said:


> I wanna see a big scrubby anyone got pics of 1 stretched out



Is this big enough for you? Moved off a road just north of Townsville couple of years ago. Very placid at the time.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 11, 2009)

Gee thats a nice size scrubby,roughly what lenght would that have been.Whats with the bags,everyone is starting to look like QldMorelias...l


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 11, 2009)

Not bags just blotted out the faces as I haven't got contact with these people to ask if its ok to post their image on the net. Python wasn't directly measured so I'd just be guessing at length.


----------



## Sloops (Feb 14, 2009)

Hold the beers finally got a decent measure on Sparky today, (with assistance from the wife).




The measure is set at 3.3, and he ain't near that. I'd say Pythons73 should get the case for the most accurate guess from a pic. He's 2.8, (at the most), which also means he's also over weight, so it's diet time for Sparkums me thinks. I guessing a male of he's size should be in the 7-8 kg range? (not 10+). The skin he shed's comes out at around 3.5 meters so it must stretch like a bitch when he pulls it off.:shock:


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 14, 2009)

Thats still one big snake!!!


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 14, 2009)

A lad i know has one that would almost go that long and has part of tail missing, i will try and ge t pics and actual size this week.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 14, 2009)

Its still a good size Sloops,So whats that your getting me a case.How often does it get feed.One of my big girls eats whatever is put in front of her,ive actually only started feeding her once a month.


----------



## Sloops (Feb 14, 2009)

Think you deserve the case for skills with the size ID
He pretty much eats whats put in front of him, but he's been takin 2 x 350 grm rats a week and I think I'll cut that back to 1 a week and then once a fortnight as the temp drops. I'll be letting him cool off this winter, as he normally stops feeding for 3 months Jul-Oct being outside. Hopefully looking at getting him a mate for next breeding season.


----------

